# Low pH soil - where to start



## 949Lawn (9 mo ago)

Hey All

I got my soil test back not long ago and scratching my head on where to begin. I just bought this property and the backyard is ~1000 sqft clay soil with a little slope and some roots that are around 15-20ft away from the tree.

A couple of things I'm wondering about it. One is that's a large amount of lime recommended. I read a few things online saying to break that application up in half and apply it twice in a year.

The second is when would you recommend seeding? I'm planning on seeding instead of sodding unless it's not recommended in my situation. Since I'm late in the game as we're approaching summer should I just hold off and plant rye in autumn, wait to get this pH situation in balance and go at it next spring, or go by the UGA recommended plan. The plan by UGA seems solid but a little worried about planting Bermuda and it holding up well in the winter if I start now.

Cheers for the advice


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

Do an application of lime and re-test next year. The pH scale is logarithmic, so each number is 10 fold that of the number below it, so it is easy to overdo it when make adjustments on the lower end of the scale.


----------



## confused_boner (Apr 5, 2021)

This is what the Missouri extension has to say about adding lime. You could do an app in each growing season (avoid applying during heat stress / drought)


----------



## kalcormier (May 9, 2021)

If you are seeding, why not just add all the lime and incorporate it in the soil before seeding?
I dropped 100 lbs/ 1000 before seeding last year. I don't believe you are too late to seed, you still have plenty of time for the bermuda to establish.
If you want, you can check what I did here: https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=26&t=28209&hilit=Louisiana+arden&start=20


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

You need 143lb of lime/ksqft to fix your low pH. You can apply regular cheap lime (not the fast acting type) at 50lb/ksqft every 6 months on established lawns. Since you are planning on seeding, there would be a benefit of taking a risk and using 75lb/ksqft now. Changing the soil pH takes time and it is not ideal to try it when the seed roots are young, but 4.4 is low.

I'm a cool season guy, so I dont know much about bermuda, but i think most the warm season members prefer sod bermuda (eg. TifGrand, Tahoma 31) instead of seeded bermuda. For 2ksqft area, you would get an instant lawn with better color.


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

The words "slope" and "tree roots" make me wonder if grass is going to be successful here. Bermuda needs full sun. If these tree roots are on top of the ground, you need to avoid them with a mower. Seed that is slow to establish can be washed down a slope. Maybe post something in the warm season forum about your backyard (with pictures) and see what they say. Rye, by the way, is a temporary grass in the south, sometimes overseeded in the fall among the Bermuda so there is some green color until the Bermuda greens up in the spring. It will die in the summer.


----------



## 949Lawn (9 mo ago)

Grizzly Adam said:


> Do an application of line and re-test next year. The pH scale is logarithmic, so each number is 10 fold that of the number below it, so it is easy to overdo it when make adjustments on the lower end of the scale.


Thanks for the advice. I was reading about this on the forums and will take this into account when I'm applying.


----------



## 949Lawn (9 mo ago)

Virginiagal said:


> The words "slope" and "tree roots" make me wonder if grass is going to be successful here. Bermuda needs full sun. If these tree roots are on top of the ground, you need to avoid them with a mower. Seed that is slow to establish can be washed down a slope. Maybe post something in the warm season forum about your backyard (with pictures) and see what they say. Rye, by the way, is a temporary grass in the south, sometimes overseeded in the fall among the Bermuda so there is some green color until the Bermuda greens up in the spring. It will die in the summer.


That's a good thought as I still am thinking of going to Zoysia. I believe I have enough sunlight but I can take an opinion on that, too.

My next-door neighbor did say there was grass there not long ago. Obviously don't know the state of it but there is some hope there.

I just moved from southern California and had a St. Augustine lawn that was always green. My thought on rye was just to get green grass going if I have to wait for the lime to take effect. I can be patient but thought it could be an option.

I'll post on that warm-season grass forum with pictures of the yard. Thanks for the thoughts! Appreciate the time.


----------



## 949Lawn (9 mo ago)

g-man said:


> You need 143lb of lime/ksqft to fix your low pH. You can apply regular cheap lime (not the fast acting type) at 50lb/ksqft every 6 months on established lawns. Since you are planning on seeding, there would be a benefit of taking a risk and using 75lb/ksqft now. Changing the soil pH takes time and it is not ideal to try it when the seed roots are young, but 4.4 is low.
> 
> I'm a cool season guy, so I dont know much about bermuda, but i think most the warm season members prefer sod bermuda (eg. TifGrand, Tahoma 31) instead of seeded bermuda. For 2ksqft area, you would get an instant lawn with better color.


Thanks for the advice on the pH.

I'm trying to talk myself out of laying sod, mainly because we have some home renovation costs and trying to see if I can save some money and be a little cost-effective. That's why I'm also here asking for some advice as I don't want to be wasting time and energy, too. Sodding does look like the better option. Appreciate the help.Thanks!


----------

